

Show HN: Khanpedia, integrating Khan Academy content into Wikipedia - dylanvee
http://dylanv.org/2012/07/08/introducing-khanpedia/

======
dylanvee
Chrome Web Store link: <http://bit.ly/khanpedia> GitHub repository:
<http://github.com/dylanvee/Khanpedia>

KA intern here. I made this extension during Khan Academy's first ever Healthy
Hackathon. It's an unofficial project, but it's a fun way to discover new
videos and exercises.

